# Jerry Springer hasn't even seen this



## hoofguru (Mar 21, 2017)

So my general post explains some of the issues in my marriage. About 6 months ago a previous coworker of my soon to be ex sent him a video of her with a dildo in her arse while she was playing with herself. He claims she sent it to him by accident. I have my doubts...I tell him they really don't have any reason to communicate. She continues to message him, casual friendly stuff. I finally send her a message saying I saw the video and don't appreciate her continuing to try and reach out to him. Fast forward to a few weeks ago she messages him again and they have quite the conversation that he deleted. I see a message in his messenger saying something along the lines of "what else to say when and where? Plus you have to be careful if your girlfriend is home" then she sent her work schedule. I confront him and he can't remember what was said to provoke that kind of response from her. I told him I was gonna go detective and dig up what had been said. I look into it and all I could find was her saying to him how it would be fun to do it again and him saying it would be awesome. He had been deleting every other message from her for a while. While investigating to try and put my mind at ease and save my relationship hoping he was being honest and she was crazy. I ran across several message attachments between him and his brother of one another nude....like some weird homosexual incest type stuff. His brother has been a marital issue too as their need for each others company leaves little time for me. They FaceTime and play video games constantly throughout the day and night. I know this strange stuff isn't normal but I'm now emotionally torn apart with all of this. How the hell do you move forward when your ex let the relationship crumble over a woman that looks like shriek and his own brother?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Make him your STBXH even faster!*


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

hoofguru said:


> So my general post explains some of the issues in my marriage. About 6 months ago a previous coworker of my soon to be ex sent him a video of her with a dildo in her arse while she was playing with herself. He claims she sent it to him by accident. I have my doubts...I tell him they really don't have any reason to communicate. She continues to message him, casual friendly stuff. I finally send her a message saying I saw the video and don't appreciate her continuing to try and reach out to him. Fast forward to a few weeks ago she messages him again and they have quite the conversation that he deleted. I see a message in his messenger saying something along the lines of "what else to say when and where? Plus you have to be careful if your girlfriend is home" then she sent her work schedule. I confront him and he can't remember what was said to provoke that kind of response from her. I told him I was gonna go detective and dig up what had been said. I look into it and all I could find was her saying to him how it would be fun to do it again and him saying it would be awesome. He had been deleting every other message from her for a while. While investigating to try and put my mind at ease and save my relationship hoping he was being honest and she was crazy. I ran across several message attachments between him and his brother of one another nude....like some weird homosexual incest type stuff. His brother has been a marital issue too as their need for each others company leaves little time for me. They FaceTime and play video games constantly throughout the day and night. I know this strange stuff isn't normal but I'm now emotionally torn apart with all of this. How the hell do you move forward when your ex let the relationship crumble over a woman that looks like shriek and his own brother?


You see him for what he is. Very broken, and you work on you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

hoofguru said:


> So my general post explains some of the issues in my marriage. About 6 months ago a previous coworker of my soon to be ex sent him a video of her with a dildo in her arse while she was playing with herself. He claims she sent it to him by accident. I have my doubts...I tell him they really don't have any reason to communicate. She continues to message him, casual friendly stuff. I finally send her a message saying I saw the video and don't appreciate her continuing to try and reach out to him. Fast forward to a few weeks ago she messages him again and they have quite the conversation that he deleted. I see a message in his messenger saying something along the lines of "what else to say when and where? Plus you have to be careful if your girlfriend is home" then she sent her work schedule. I confront him and he can't remember what was said to provoke that kind of response from her. I told him I was gonna go detective and dig up what had been said. I look into it and all I could find was her saying to him how it would be fun to do it again and him saying it would be awesome. He had been deleting every other message from her for a while. While investigating to try and put my mind at ease and save my relationship hoping he was being honest and she was crazy. I ran across several message attachments between him and his brother of one another nude....like some weird homosexual incest type stuff. His brother has been a marital issue too as their need for each others company leaves little time for me. They FaceTime and play video games constantly throughout the day and night. I know this strange stuff isn't normal but I'm now emotionally torn apart with all of this. How the hell do you move forward when your ex let the relationship crumble over a woman that looks like shriek and his own brother?


You move forward like this...


----------

